# Fuente inteligente de osaka.



## Lucio Ariel (Abr 17, 2012)

Navegando por el internet me encontré con un video de youtube una fuente en una estación de Osaka Japón el cuál me impresionó como la vez que me impresioné la primera vez que ví el cubo de led de 4x4x4 y como el ledball, bueno el punto es que quiciera saber cómo funciona la fuente??

¿Es programable, con pics, arduino y NE555 astable, con inyectores de agua?

Aquí está el video: 




Espero que me aclaren las dudas que tengo ya que quiciera hacer una fuente obviamente mas pequeña.


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2012)

Lucio Ariel


Lucio Ariel dijo:


> ..... bueno el punto es que quiciera saber cómo funciona la fuente??
> 
> ¿Es programable, con pics, arduino y NE555 astable, con inyectores de agua?
> .....


 
Supongo que funciona al estilo de las *Matrices de Led's* "*Filas x Columnas*" donde solo controlan las columnas por que el barrido vertical se realiza por gravedad; seguro es programada, con algún µControlador ó manejada por una PC específica y podrían ser Inyectores ó Electrovalvulas de Agua.

Solo manejan las columnas y tienen muy bien estudiado el tiempo para volver a largar el liquido y permita que se vea como una imagén, El barrido vertical es solo dependiente de la gravedad y creo que deberia estar protegida de las corrientes de aire para que no deformen las figuras.

Realmente *INTERESANTISIMO* lo que han logrado realizar, dado que deben de haber realizado muchisimas pruebas para determinar el tiempo entre descarga y descarga.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

nada de eso:
solo agua / fluido / arenilla que cae continuamente .
y se a ilumina con un proyector de imagenes , dichas imagenes chocan contra al cortina de fluido y son visibles.
a eso le SUMAMOS un programa de imagenes que genere un movimiento que de la impresion de que la imagen proyectada cae y listo.

engaña cerebro.

=ta lindo


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Abr 21, 2012)

Para J2C. 
Es lo que pensé que tal vez es como los matrices de leds y creo que no está protegida contra corrientes de aire.

Para Fernandob.
Solo es agua, no es arenilla y no tiene proyeccion de imágenes. La fuente está programada para soltar el chorro a su tiempo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2012)

Es más simple, es como una impresora de puntos. En este video se vé mejor:
http://www.setbeat.com/video/watch?v=LfNzfKULG20


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2012)

Black Tiger1954

A eso mismo me referi en mi post #2:


J2C dijo:


> ..... Supongo que funciona al estilo de las *Matrices de Led's* "*Filas x Columnas*" donde solo controlan las columnas por que el barrido vertical se realiza por gravedad; seguro es programada, con algún µControlador ó manejada por una PC específica y podrían ser Inyectores ó Electrovalvulas de Agua. .....


 
Y no le respondi a Ferny por que vi otros videos en Youtube y se veian claramente las gotas aunque no tanto como en este tuyo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2012)

Si JuanKa, solo lo aclaré porque en realidad no es una matriz, es solo una fila, yo lo imagino como una impresora. Tira un punto (gota de agua) y el papel corre (el agua cae).


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

si, ahi se ve bien , y con el concepto de una impresora lo comprendo y lo veo .
gracias por la explicacion.

en verdad esta muy bueno y es muy original .


----------

